# Serpentine Belt routing diagram with the Vortech S/C (VR6)



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

Could someone that currently has a Vortech Setup on their VR, describe or draw a quick belt diagram showing how the serpentine belt is routed with the addition of the charger?
Here is a diagram that shows the std. belt routing, I would just like to see how the routing changes with the addition of the charger. Actual pictures or a diagram would both be helpful.
Thanks,


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Serpentine Belt routing diagram with the Vortech S/C (beetlevdubn)*

the belt routing is the same if you have the VF kit. 
If it's a eurotech/ams kit, then it also is the same, but you have an added idler pulley (right above the alternator). Hope this helps... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Serpentine Belt routing diagram with the Vortech S/C (bollo)*

Just like that diagram. Basically, same as stock except the addition of the SC pulley and idler pulley with no tensioner. 
General rule... if the pulley is flat, the back of the belt goes on it. If it has ribs, the front of the belt goes on it.


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Serpentine Belt routing diagram with the Vortech S/C (bollo)*

So, from the water pump the belt goes straight to the charger, wraps clockwise and goes around the left side of the idler pulley that is positioned between the alternator and charger?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Serpentine Belt routing diagram with the Vortech S/C (beetlevdubn)*

After the idler, it goes straight to the alternator then, correct? It sounds like it has about 190 degrees of contact with the idler... sound about right?
Also, anyone know why the AMS kit eliminated the use of the double-sided serpentine?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Serpentine Belt routing diagram with the Vortech S/C (beetlevdubn)*

Ok, here is my best mock-up of how I think it would be routed with a Vortech charger (based on what you guys have mentioned). Can anyone confirm this, or tell me what I need to change to make it accurate?
Thanks,


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Serpentine Belt routing diagram with the Vortech S/C (beetlevdubn)*

thats it, although the idler will sit higher up on the car. Its above the alt pulley actually.
AMS uses a one sided belt cause they didnt give a Sh it enough to have a 2 sided one custom made. There wasnt any readily available. With the one sided, you can get an application that will fit at any auto store. AMS couldnt even find a 7 rib belt that would fit so they cut a rib off of an 8 ribber.
AMS = weak http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

